# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Spicak & Geißkopf Bikeshop

## willi

Ich möchte nächste Woche mal die beiden Bikeparks unsicher machen :Big Grin: 

Gibts dort in der nähe auch einen Bikeshop, um zumindest zur Not ein paar Parts kaufen zu können?

Bin auch für Allgemeine Tipps zur Region dankbar. Da mein Urlaub, kurzfristig vorverlegt werden musste, hatte ich nicht genug Zeit, mich ausreichend zu Informieren.

Danke Leute

----------


## **tunefish**

also am geißkopf gibts nen laden, hat aber nicht wirklich viel auswahl und verlangt auch recht üppige preise. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht haben die glaub auch nur von mittwoch bis sonntag auf  :Wink:

----------


## willi

Danke für den Tipp. Öffnungszeit passt mir eh. 

Für Spicak hab ich auf der HP auch gesehen, das die einen Bikeshop haben. 

Normalerweise hab ich eh alles mit wenn ich länger wo bin, aber man weiß ja nie.

----------

